# What's Your Favorite Scary Movie?



## RedGinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is one of mine:


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dont know if its my favorite but just got through watching "The Strangers"......Yikes...I may have to sleep with the lights on.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 30, 2010)

The Rear Window is a good one, Laur, but I think Psycho, and the Exorcist rank way up there. I also remember another one when I was a kid that scared the crap out of me. I think it was call House on Haunted Hill. I'll have to google that and see what I come up with. Happy Halloween all.  ~Mike


----------



## div2roty (Oct 30, 2010)

They remade House on the Haunted Hill recently.  I believe the original starred Vincent Price.

 Miy fav is The Shining.

 I love Zombie and Vampire flicks though, as well as slasher type ones.  I stay away from the ghost ones.  I've been watching a bunch of horro movies the last few days.  Maybe after halloween I'll actually be able to get some work done.

 The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre is a good one too.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 30, 2010)

THE EXCORCIST!![]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 30, 2010)

I think the psychological thrillers are the best.  Gratuitous gore and violence doesn't do it for me.  The Exorcist was definitely a scary one, though!


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2010)

As a kid CARRIE wins that hands down, as an adult anything starring STEVE GUTTENGERG scared the crap out of me....Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL, Jim!  I think I had a slight crush on him ROFL.  Carrie's a good one.  "Christine" scared the heck out of me when I was a kid and they played it on TV.  Pet Cemetery is one of Stephen King's most disturbing movies to me.  I guess it's because I had the flu one time and they were playing it over and over.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2010)

I always turn and look for an "ORINCO" tanker, bearing down on me, when I hear a jake-brake....(Do you suppose they used that scene as an idea in the Metallica, "Enter sandman" video...?)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GzVCYqoyY


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2010)

REAR WINDOW IS A GREAT ONE LAUR! I LOVE JIMMY IN BOUT ANY THING HE DID.

 "LOST BOYS" IS NOT THAT SCARY TO ME...BUT I LIKE IT.

 LIKE MIKE,"PSYCHO" IS MY FAV.JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 31, 2010)

the best Scary Movie was the first. 
 I like to laugh at scary movies and I'm I big fan of B movies and Mystery Science Theatre
 Frank says it best.
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzxa49fefq8


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2010)

Growing up, the first movie to ever "scare" me was Alien.  I'm a huge horror/Sci Fi /fantasy film fan.  I don't scare easily, but that one kept me on the edge.  Only thing that gives me goosebumps now is actual footage from Ghost Adventures.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lauren, I love this post. I have a few to share: The Ring,  Rosemarys Baby, Holloween(1978), Amityville Horror)(1978), Salems Lot 79', 28 Days later, Jacobs Ladder (1990), The Shinning, The Thing 78'.  Excellent post!! Especially for today..Happy Holloween..


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> Only thing that gives me goosebumps now is actual footage from Ghost Adventures.


 
 I don't usually watch that, because I think the main guy on there is such a smart ass and so overly dramatic.  I watched an episode last night, though, and they got some pretty scary evp's!!  It's one thing to go ghost hunting, but these guys antagonize and I feel like they're really pushing it.  What's going to happen when they die and have to encounter these people??


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bottle_head9
> 
> Lauren, I love this post. I have a few to share: The Ring, Rosemarys Baby, Holloween(1978), Amityville Horror)(1978), Salems Lot 79', 28 Days later, Jacobs Ladder (1990), The Shinning, The Thing 78'. Excellent post!! Especially for today..Happy Holloween..


 
 Amityville Horror was scary!  So was 28 Days Later (I forgot about that one, but it's one of my top favorites!!!)  Cillian Murphy is pretty handsome in that one!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

I think The Vanishing was very scary.  Too disturbing for me!  I also love the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> I don't usually watch that, because I think the main guy on there is such a smart ass and so overly dramatic.  I watched an episode last night, though, and they got some pretty scary evp's!!  It's one thing to go ghost hunting, but these guys antagonize and I feel like they're really pushing it.  What's going to happen when they die and have to encounter these people??


 
 I agree, he is a little over the top (think the show has gone to his head).  But they catch much better stuff the way they do things than others do.


----------



## peejrey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think "Signs" is a good scary movie, seeing as it was the first i go nightmares from........[][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm partial to "Alien" if I have to choose a favorite.. but the one that scared me the most in all my childhood was a movie called "Don't Be Afraid of the Dark" .. scared the crapola outta me!!!


----------



## div2roty (Oct 31, 2010)

Alien is good, Aliens is ok at best.  What a difference a director makes.


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone remember "Chase a crooked shadow" ? A scene where the heroine thinks she is finally safe and alone -  and as she turns,  the camera pans suddenly to a man standing behind her ! The entire cinema audience jumped 6 inches !


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> I think "Signs" is a good scary movie, seeing as it was the first i go nightmares from........[][8|]


 
 That was a great movie!  M. Night Shyamalan has some great movies.  He did have a couple duds, but the rest are very well done.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> I think "Signs" is a good scary movie, seeing as it was the first i go nightmares from........[][8|]


 
 I remember seeing that in the theater.  You can kind of tell in this one scene, near the end, what is going to happen.  What startled me more than that, was some guy behind me when it happened, yelling " Holy Sh*t!  and a couple other expletives..."  It was really funny.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I'm partial to "Alien" if I have to choose a favorite.. but the one that scared me the most in all my childhood was a movie called "Don't Be Afraid of the Dark" .. scared the crapola outta me!!!


 
 Were you referring to this one, Charlie? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogGKBiMX8KU   It's one of my favorites, at any rate.  Why is the guy the one wearing the sunglasses??


----------



## Dugout (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Halloween Everybody! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZkgUA84hA&feature=related


----------



## peejrey (Oct 31, 2010)

It still freaks me out when the alien arm comes through the coal shoot........[][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, Laur! Nope.. it's this one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDdD5il3TYM&feature=related  ..1973...


----------



## nhglass (Oct 31, 2010)

The original Night Of The Living Dead was pretty scary []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 31, 2010)

REDRUM REDRUM


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Happy Halloween Everybody! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZkgUA84hA&feature=related


 

 I suppose you think thats funny???? (It is)...Sure got me![sm=lol.gif] Now I can climb back into my chair...(while holding my chest..)


----------



## rockbot (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep thats the one Cyber! I think I had to sleep with the light on that night.

 WE WANT YOU! WE WANT YOU!
 [&:]


----------



## suzanne (Nov 2, 2010)

Best Zombie movie ever made :  Resident Evil ORIGINAL version 
 All the sequels are a pale imitation
 Starts out in underground military facility "Racoon City" which may at first  give you the impression it's a kids movie
 Not a lot of blood and gore like most horror movies  made now
 If you like zombie movies, or just off the wall scary movies,  you have to see it.


----------



## towhead (Nov 2, 2010)

The Shuttered Room....Don't look in the Basement....


----------



## digdug (Nov 3, 2010)

The most scary movie ever.....Grease!   John Revolting singing....YIKES!!


----------



## digdug (Nov 3, 2010)

Seriously though for old school- Wait Until Dark is a good thriller


----------



## digdug (Nov 3, 2010)

One movie from 1982 that doesn't get much air time is John Carpenter's 'The Thing'.
   I never looked at a Huskey dog the same after that movie!  Track it down and watch it!
 THis is a remake of the 1950's movie and I saw they are remaking it AGAIN due out next year in April.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: digdug
> 
> The most scary movie ever.....Grease! John Revolting singing....YIKES!!


 
 HAHA!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2010)

Digdug, everyone else thinks that movie is scary except for me.  Maybe I need to watch it again.


----------



## logueb (Nov 3, 2010)

Psycho,  Without a doubt. The 'Ol man took my brother, sister, and I  to the Picture show in town and dropped us off. Black and white picture.  10 years old.  Eating popcorn.  The music , then the knife, then the scream.[:-]  Nearly wet my pants.  Almost done it again when Norman's mom was shown.  I still freak out when I see a sign with Bates on it.  Alfred Hitchcock at his finest.  [:-]   You gotta remember that this was the time before all the blood, and guts, and gore.  TV at home  was  I Love Lucy, Father Knows best and Lone Ranger reruns.  Black and white  RCA Victrola TV with Rabbit ears. .  Three stations  on clear days. Buster.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 3, 2010)

Scariest thing on TV.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> Scariest thing on TV.


 
 I'll say.  It's scary how Elizabeth Hasselbeck is able to be on a talk show with that hollow head of her's.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 3, 2010)

The Thing was great.  My kids like it too.  Everyone should see it.


----------



## A1AntiqueAuctioneers (Nov 5, 2010)

saw 3 without a doubt


----------



## rockbot (Nov 5, 2010)

The VIEW!
 I'd rather listen to my...


----------

